# Antec P180 drive rails



## Compgeke (Mar 15, 2013)

I recently got an Antec P180 case, however I only got the small 3.5" drive trays for the upper drive bay, and one set of 5.25" drive rails. Antec has drive rails, however they're out of stock for both the 3.5" ones (for the external 3.5" bay) and the 5.25" drive rails.

Does anyone know another source for these? I did try using older white drive rails (from an Antec Plus 1080) however they don't fit. Being as there are no screw holes in the drive bay area I can't just screw the stuff in, and I'm not too into superglueing stuff into it.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2013)

I sold my P180. I gave him all the drives rails except the set for the 3.5 bay with the external opening. I forgot they were attached to my card reader. 

You can have this one set if you pay the shipping







Did you try ebay?


----------

